# Uk Import Got Stopped In The Us ( Ebay)



## andro (7/6/14)

My friend in london ( that is being buying me stuff through ebay ) got refunded his money today after one week that he ordered a mechanical mod from the ebay.com ( in usa) . 
Tracking the item showed that was undeliverable after reaching 2 city in transit to the uk but still in usa.
Received the email by ebay as a prohibited item to import . 
Not sounding good at all.


----------



## Xhale (7/6/14)

well, there must be more to this story than we are being told.
uk does not restrict the import of mods.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (7/6/14)

Vern said:


> well, there must be more to this story than we are being told.
> uk does not restrict the import of mods.



Afaik the UK is about the most e-cig friendly country in the world atm.


----------



## ET (7/6/14)

there must have been something else in the package


----------



## andro (7/6/14)

I have access to his ebay account and this is the reply from ebay .


----------



## andro (7/6/14)

denizenx said:


> there must have been something else in the package


Nop only the mod


----------



## Tom (7/6/14)

Maybe the import of a clone could be an issue, if detected?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Xhale (7/6/14)

what they wrote is fine and dandy and perhaps thats their reason they have given him, but I will reiterate the uk does not restrict the importation of mechanical mods in any way, shape, form, colour, size or nationality, or even the grade of stainless steel used. 

I appreciate you have tried to get something, and it hasnt happened right for you.

I know germany sometimes get upset about clones being imported bearing german trademarks, and fasttech removed from sale (for uk users) the cobra atty because of trademark issues, but there's loads of valkerie clones here (here, as in, check my location), and my desk is full of mods, clones or otherwise.

Maybe the seller couldnt give a duck and made up a story. That could be true too, and more likely than "the uk bans the import of mods"

I'm in a happy mood so please read what I have written in a happy tone but also, vaping doesnt need "OMG !!11 scare story" facebook antics.


----------



## ET (7/6/14)

sucks though, that valkyrie does look nice. just boggles the mind why they didn't want to send it on. probably the seller messed up somehow


----------



## andro (7/6/14)

Vern said:


> what they wrote is fine and dandy and perhaps thats their reason they have given him, but I will reiterate the uk does not restrict the importation of mechanical mods in any way, shape, form, colour, size or nationality, or even the grade of stainless steel used.
> 
> I appreciate you have tried to get something, and it hasnt happened right for you.
> 
> ...


I would like to get a valkyrie clone and i would appreciate if you show me the right direction. 
As well i use the forum only to let other know what happen to me related to vaping . Don't want to start a rumor or such at all.
All of my treads are only to fill my curiosity .


----------



## Xhale (7/6/14)

ok, on second read, that is a message from ebay themselves? not from the seller?
help me to understand please.
so he buys this thing on ebay.com, to ship to UK...ebay.com send him that message themselves?
but you also say it went and got tracked through two cities...so who stopped the parcel..and notified ebay? I mean, it wouldve been sold via an individual/company on ebay.com, and he wouldve shipped it out..if it got stopped by customs or whatever, they wouldve got hold of the seller, NOT ebay, ergo there would *not* have been a message FROM ebay concerning this matter, but perhaps a message from the seller through ebay

_so I am missing something here, something is not adding up_

what makes a little bit of sense is that ebay.com and ebay.co.uk do not *cough*cough* allow the selling of tobacco/smoking gear, all the items we use get listed as shisha sticks and so on to circumvent this...so far everybody turns a blind eye (paypal included), but it wouldnt surprise me if they had a go every now and again.

It still doesnt class as a country prohibiting an import..that would be a private matter between ebay/paypal/seller and their individual policies.

and to add some spice, I did read of someone having a problem buying a private item using ebay/paypal, and when it was all over and done it was because they used the phrase "bottom feeder" and some automated tool thought it was sexual related. But it got resolved and paypal let the item pass once explained.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ET (7/6/14)

http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10007491/1635900-valkyrie-style-hybrid-mod

doesn't look quite as nice though


----------



## andro (7/6/14)

denizenx said:


> http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10007491/1635900-valkyrie-style-hybrid-mod
> 
> doesn't look quite as nice though


I know i dont like it either


----------



## andro (7/6/14)

Vern said:


> ok, on second read, that is a message from ebay themselves? not from the seller?
> help me to understand please.
> so he buys this thing on ebay.com, to ship to UK...ebay.com send him that message themselves?
> but you also say it went and got tracked through two cities...so who stopped the parcel..and notified ebay? I mean, it wouldve been sold via an individual/company on ebay.com, and he wouldve shipped it out..if it got stopped by customs or whatever, they wouldve got hold of the seller, NOT ebay, ergo there would *not* have been a message FROM ebay concerning this matter, but perhaps a message from the seller through ebay
> ...


Contacted the seller before hand . Order the thing and paid by paypal.
Shipped 


So 2 hour ago received an email by ebay ( not the seller or paypal ) stating what was in the previous post. 
Regarding my other question , do you know of a shop in the uk that sell exactly that clone?
I have a friend coming up next week for 2 weeks time and she could bring it down here for me. 
On other matter if the title of my tread put you in a bad mood or something similar i can edit it . 
As i say before im not the one spending my life in fb or starting rumors .


----------



## Xhale (7/6/14)

greyhaze have them in stock (no logo version)
http://greyhaze.co.uk/products/ehpro-valkyrie-hybrid
just double check (via the pictures) that it is the correct item, although greyhaze are reliable enough.

another vendor (logo version)
http://www.ebuzzcigs.co.uk/products/valkyrie-hybrid-mod-clone
although I havent bought from them so cant vouch

and dont worry, I cant be offended, and it isnt even my place to get upset my only interest in this is to try help understand what has gone wrong before it gets turned into some rumour


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/6/14)

I had the same problem buying the Stainless Steel Tanks off eBay... I think it's an eBay issue. They simply would not ship vape stuff... eventually I shipped it to a mate in the USA who then shipped them to me!


----------



## andro (7/6/14)

Thanks @Vern 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (7/6/14)

andro said:


> I would like to get a valkyrie clone and i would appreciate if you show me the right direction.
> As well i use the forum only to let other know what happen to me related to vaping . Don't want to start a rumor or such at all.
> All of my treads are only to fill my curiosity .


rather do this: http://www.intaste.de/Selbstwickel-...kyrie-Hybrid-Selbstwickeltroepfler::2106.html
decent price and the REAL thing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

